# Denver



## simpletoremember (Apr 2, 2010)

So I am leaving Alaska for Denver in a few weeks. waiting for a few things to come in the mail then buying my ticket, but I will be living there for a couple months... Looking for some friendly folk to hang out with. Maybe when summer comes around begin traveling again... I have heard of really good shows there, but does anyone know of any collectives, info shops, free cycles, anywhere where the punk kids hang out. un-hipster infested cafes? Just wanting to know a little about the town before I move there.


----------



## colorado (Apr 8, 2010)

hit me up would love to help im in pueblo (100 miles south) but frequent denver and we can help you if you get stuck here or there


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 8, 2010)

in denver everyone hangs out at the 16th street mall but I preferred boulder and everyone there hangs out on pearl street


----------



## menu (Apr 8, 2010)

Denver is pretty infested with all kinds of indie kids. and if not indie kids theres industrial kids. but its not bad. there are def good shows. theres this place call grandmas house that throws shows. its a house so its BYOB. last show I saw there was phobia. unfortunately Im leaving CO monday otherwise I could show you around. if you have specific questions feel free to ask me and Ill try and help as much as I can


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 8, 2010)

Sox drop in is a good place and sox who runs it will hook you up. right north of DT. the Bar Bar a couple blocks from there is a good place to meet people and the cheapest beer in town, the skinhead bartender lee rode trains for like 5 years, oh yeah original pac man as well as cheap pool table. and dice behind the bar for 5 die.
take the bus up to boulder and get the free tour of the celestial seasonings tea factory and steal lots of shit from the REI there.
when you ride the commuter train always stand next to the door so you can get off as ticket checking security gets on


----------



## simpletoremember (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks for all the advice. 

i heard about bar bar and it looks like they have some pretty good show.

i leave for denver on wednesday, and i guess i am having a welcoming party that night and i'm suppose to play a solo folk punk set with this other band. which i'm pretty sure i'll meet some cool people there. and the next friday is a grind show at the blast-o-mat. 

i only really go to boulder if i'm busking or doing my clown act, and try and make a few duckets other then that i try and avoid it. the tea tour sounds great being i love tea, and REI!!! fuck yeah, hell yeah!

i found all the bike collectives there, and the food not bombs... but was wondering if the zine library is still open.


----------

